# Bretton Woods 2.0?



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Although this article was posted on Yahoo financial, it wasn't written by them. There are some interesting facts here.



> Disclosure: This Op-Ed is written by Reuben Jackson. Insider Monkey News Department isn't involved in the production of this article.


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/world-heading-towards-another-bretton-194442252.html


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Never let a cris go to waste. 

And an opportunity to destroy America. 

Asshats.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Never let a cris go to waste.
> 
> And an opportunity to destroy America.
> 
> Asshats.


yep...


----------

